# Recopilación esquemas para bajo eléctrico.



## Selkir (Jun 22, 2010)

Hola a todos los foreros y bajistas!!!

Abro este hilo para postear todos los esquemas referentes a bajo eléctrico, ya que suele costar encontrar esquemas para este instrumento.

Efectos

Wooly Mammoth https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/pedal-distorsion-bajo-diagrama-pcb-38790/ (post #1)

The Gruntbox https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/pedal-distorsion-bajo-diagrama-pcb-38790/ (post #12)

Wah-Wah https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/pedal-distorsion-bajo-diagrama-pcb-38790/ (post #10)

TECH21 Bass driver https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/pedal-distorsion-bajo-diagrama-pcb-38790/ (post #8)

Sustain https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/sustain-bajo-guitarra-amplificador-100w-15513/


Pre-amplificadores

Preamplificador Gallien krueger 400RB https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-gallien-krueger-400rb-esquema-pcb-13487/

Preamplificador fender frontman 25b https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-fender-frontman-25b-esquema-pcb-16640/

Amplificadores

Amplificador Fender Brand X-15B https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-fender-brand-x-15b-35269/





Id proponiendo más proyectos y esquemas para agregarlos al listado.


----------



## Julio_lanza (Jun 28, 2010)

Excelente este hilo para bajistas compañero......... tratare de subir todo lo que pueda para bajos.....

Amplificador para bajo Fender BXR100......

Si me da chance tratare de hacer el PCB del PREamp. que se ve de lujo...

Otro amp que encontre por ahí

http://www.schematicheaven.com/marshallamps/jmp_lead_bass_100w_2196.pdf

Amplificador Gibson b50
http://www.schematicheaven.com/gibsonamps/g50b-bass.pdf


----------



## Selkir (Jun 28, 2010)

Gracias por los aportes.
Cuando tenga un rato los miro, y a ver si alguien con más experiencia les hecha un vistazo y dice que tal están jeje


----------



## Julio_lanza (Jun 28, 2010)

Selkir dijo:


> Gracias por los aportes.
> Cuando tenga un rato los miro, y a ver si alguien con más experiencia les hecha un vistazo y dice que tal están jeje


y segiran... jajajajaja tengo que seleccionar dentro de los miles de PDF's que tengo aqui los de bajo de los de guitarra..... pero de seguron vienen para aca............... y que vivan los bajistas... jajaajajaj


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 4, 2010)

nooo justo ahora que vendí el bajo!!!


----------



## Selkir (Oct 19, 2010)

Otro más para la colección jeje

Preamplificar valvular Ampeg: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-valvular-bajo-16861/ (post #3)


----------



## KrlosS10 (Mar 16, 2011)

oye hermano selkir y usted ya probó el pre fender frontman 25b?? si funciona bn? no tiene ninguna mañita por ahi?


----------



## Selkir (Mar 16, 2011)

Hola Krlos10. La verdad que aun no lo he probado aun. Estoy inmerso en un proyecto donde lo voy a utilizar, pero voy despacio porque estoy modificando algunas cosas y ahora mismo no tengo mucho dinero.
Si que hay usuarios que lo han echo; te recomiendo que visites este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/combo-bajo-50w-tda1514a-caja-39819/, donde nuestro amigo Diodonet si que lo ha realizado y dice que suena tremendo.


----------



## PHTHONOZ (Mar 16, 2011)

Ayuda con el woolly mammoth de julio lanza no soy experto en esto de la electronica pero me gustaria que hicieran un tutorial de como ir armando el circuito y tambie como va conectado el  switch


----------



## Vitruvio (Mar 16, 2011)

Saludos a los colegas bajistas. Estoy haciendo un amplificador para ensayar, solo por auriculares y con la particularidad de utilizar un pequeño transmisor para sintonizarlo en FM.
Subo el esquema en este hilo cuando lo pruebe.

Saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 16, 2011)

PHTHONOZ dijo:


> Ayuda con el woolly mammoth de julio lanza no soy experto en esto de la electronica pero me gustaria que hicieran un tutorial de como ir armando el circuito y tambie como va conectado el  switch




En el link que esta mas arriba esta la info necesaria, en el segundo mensaje esta como conectar el Footswitch.
Saludos.

Igual aca te lo dejo!
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/pedal-distorsion-bajo-diagrama-pcb-38790/


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 8, 2012)

adjunto el siguiente esquema a consideracion de uds


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 9, 2012)

otro esquema a consideracion de uds. saludos


----------



## Selkir (Feb 24, 2012)

Se be bien ese esquema. ¿Lo has provado?


----------



## Agudbass4 (May 15, 2012)

Hola, a pesar de que hace tiempo estoy en el foro esta es la primera vez que escribo y me sumo a la lista de bajistas!.
Mi idea es hacer una potencia de al menos 150-200W y buscando en el foro me encontré con el esquema de la potencia del Gallien & Krueger 400RB pero no la pcb ni la fuente. Si alguien tiene la pcb para subir se lo agradecería mucho, yo intenté hacerla pero la verdad es que me quedó muy grande y no tengo mucha experiencia haciendo pcb's. Como pre para el cabezal que intento armar voy a utilizar también el de Gallien & Krueger 400RB. Dejo el esquema de la potencia acá por si alguno lo necesita.

Les cuento que hice el TechBassdriver que se puede usar como pre también, Aunque yo lo utilizaba como pedal y es altamente recomendable!.
Saludos!


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 17, 2012)

esquemas de efectos para el bajo, a sus consideracion saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 24, 2012)

mas esquemas a sus amables consideracion saludos


----------



## Selkir (Jul 24, 2012)

Muchas gracias por tus aportes. En cuando tenga un ratito les echo un vistazo


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 1, 2012)

dejo esta informacion, el preamplificador esta interesante, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 9, 2012)

otro esquema a sus amables disposicion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 16, 2013)

adjunto esta informacion, muy completa, esta en checo, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 5, 2013)

adjunto este esquema, a sus consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 13, 2013)

otro esquemas a sus consideracion, saludos


----------



## Selkir (Feb 14, 2013)

Muy buenos aportes, Jorge. Sigue así.
A ver si uno de estos días me organizo, empiezo a revisar esquemas y me animo a hacer alguna cosilla, que todo se ve muy interesante


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 15, 2013)

adjunto este esquema de un equalizador para bajo, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 17, 2013)

otro esquema a sus consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 28, 2013)

adjunto mas informacion, ssaludos


----------



## jorge morales (Mar 3, 2013)

adjunto mas esquemas, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Mar 5, 2013)

adjunto este esquema, me parece interasnte el preamplificador, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Mar 5, 2013)

adjunto esta informacion, interesante, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Mar 13, 2013)

adjunto mas esquemas, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Mar 28, 2013)

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 16, 2013)

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## SA7AN (Abr 20, 2013)

Hola a todos, les dejo la pagina de descarga de esquemasticos de fender (R)
En estos dias me pongo con el desarrollo de mi ampli para bajo tratando de rescatar lo mejor de todo los esquemas que estoy viendo, Estare posteando aqui ni bien lo complete, con fotos, pcb y toda la chapuza 
Saludos gente.

http://www.fender.com/es-AR/support/articles/?section=downloads&category=amplifier-schematics


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 21, 2013)

otro esquemas a sus amables disposicion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 22, 2013)

adjunto mas informacion y la pagina donde describe las caracteristicas del esquema esta en italiano, saludos
http://www.fabriziosalvadori.com/basspre.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 25, 2013)

adjunto mas informacion, este esquema es hibrido, interesante el preamplificdor, dejo la pagina con la informacion de este circuito y mas que muestra el sr. Cornara, esta en italiano, saludos
 http://www.giannicornara.net/pages/page_B100-i.htm


----------



## jorge morales (May 1, 2013)

adjunto esta informacion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 7, 2013)

adjunto mas informacion sobre el tema, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 18, 2013)

adjunto mas informacion  interesante, Dios los bendiga, saludos


----------



## Selkir (Jun 18, 2013)

Ese último esquema publicado del pre-amplificador es exactamente igual al Pre-amplificador Gallien Krueger 400RB. Si alguien se anima a hacerlo ya hay un hilo del mismo con mucha información. Solo lo digo para informar


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 23, 2013)

adjunto mas informacion , Dios los ama, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 16, 2013)

adjunto este preamplificador, con control de tono, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 22, 2013)

adjunto este esquema completo, bass drive, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 23, 2013)

adjunto este esquema bass thru, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 23, 2013)

adjunto esquemas de amplificador de audifonos para bajo elec, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 14, 2013)

adjunto esquemas de control de tono, fuzz, crunch drive, amplificador para audifonos o pequeñas bocinas con el lm386 stereo, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 28, 2013)

adjunto este esquema basscrybaby, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 18, 2013)

adjunto esta informacion bass overdrive, preamplificador de tono fender, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 24, 2013)

adjunto esta informacion de bass30. Saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 11, 2013)

adjunto esta informacion ecualizador pasivo 6db, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 18, 2013)

adjunto esta informacion sobre amplificador para bajo electrico


----------



## Pablo LB (Dic 19, 2013)

Buen día.

Adjunto esquema del ODB-3 de Boss (Overdrive para bajo) uno de los que utiliza Flea de RHCP.

Saludos.


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 24, 2014)

adjunto estas direcciones de internet http://www.voxamps.com/support/circuits/ de la marca vox; asi tambien esta http://www.bassbacke.de/hints/bass/electronics.htm con diferentes esquemas, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 18, 2014)

adjunto este esquema preamplificador a vulvos http://www.picfront.org/d/8YiG
asi tambien adjunto la pagina del amplificador hibrido en checo http://svetelektro.com/Forum/svmbass-hybrid-amp-500w-t30702.html saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 24, 2014)

adjunto esta informacion de este mini amplificador con el tda2003 para bajo http://www.giannicornara.net/posting/microamp/Microamp_MKII.JPG
adjunto pcb del lo anterior, lado componentes http://www.giannicornara.net/posting/microamp/Microamp_PCB_co.jpg
pcb lado pistas http://www.giannicornara.net/posting/microamp/Microamp_PCB.jpg
aqui esta el la direccion de donde se tomo la informacion http://forum.megabass.it/viewtopic.php?t=19913


----------



## jorge morales (May 7, 2014)

adjunto esta informacion Electric Bass / Guitar Headphone Amp Schematic+ pcb http://www.theprojectasylum.com/ele...nt-stereo-headphone-amp-circuit-drawings.html


----------



## jorge morales (May 17, 2014)

adjunto informacion de efecto para bajo


----------



## jorge morales (May 29, 2014)

adjunto informacion de preamplificador a transistores http://www.lh-electric.net/bin/bassprea.gif


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 23, 2014)

adjunto informacion preamplificador para bajo a transistores con control de tono http://www.geocities.jp/dgb_studio/circuit/G_tone02.png
http://www.geocities.jp/dgb_studio/circuit/f3weq01.png


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 25, 2014)

preamplificador con control de tonos http://guitar-gear.ru/forum/index.p...=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=4596
http://guitar-gear.ru/forum/index.p...=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=4597
http://guitar-gear.ru/forum/index.p...=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=4598


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 3, 2014)

preamplificador a valvulas http://meatexz.com/engel-sound/5670/5670pre.pdf
http://meatexz.com/engel-sound/5670/5670basspreamp.jpg
esquema mini amplificador a valvulas para bajo http://subsite.tilaa.eu/share/projects/fw_tube_pre-poweramp_0.9.png


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 4, 2014)

*amplificador de audifonos con contrrol de tonos http://wlst.jp/effector/fead/Fead.pdf*


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 6, 2014)

esquema en ruso de preamplificador a valvulas y amplificador a transistores http://cxem.net/sound/amps/amp183.php


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 13, 2014)

adjunto esquema a valvulas de preamplificador http://postimg.org/image/6u9w6c4s9/


----------



## domingocampoy (Ago 12, 2014)

Hola a todos,excelente tema quizás aquí alguien me pueda ayudar busco el esquema del amplificador de bajo TORQUE T100BX.Si alguien lo subiera le estaría inmensamente agradecido

Hola a todos,excelente tema quizás aquí alguien me pueda ayudar busco el esquema del amplificador de bajo TORQUE T100BX.Si alguien lo subiera le estaría inmensamente agradecido



Hola a todos adjunto esquema cabezal bajo a válvulas sinmarc b2160c y sinmarc b2280c



esquema cabezal para bajo electrico sinmarc b2160c

Esquema cabezal para bajo electrico sinmarc b2280c


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 19, 2014)

herfield preamplificador para fender http://www.cafewalter.com/cafewalter/fetpre/htfld.gif


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 2, 2014)

esquema de preamplificador anvil http://andyszeugs.de/projekte/anvil/anvil.html
bass overdrive informacion en ruso http://www.guitar-gear.ru/index.php?p=proj&id=10
bass booster informacion en ruso http://www.guitar-gear.ru/index.php?p=proj&id=28


----------



## Gera Farias (Oct 10, 2014)

Bueno amigos y colegas bajista, aqui les dejo éste schematic de éste buen ampli, vi que en éste foro está el 400rb, por lo que les quiero compartir ésto que me encontré un día navegando por la red... espero que a alguien le sirva  saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 14, 2014)

esquema de un bass booster http://dimstudio.up.n.seesaa.net/dimstudio/image/BassBooster2B.png?d=a2


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 17, 2014)

Ashbory Bass Schematic http://www.largesound.com/ashboryarticle/mod/schematic/ashbory.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 18, 2014)

esquema preamplificador, se encuentra en el foro de talkbass http://www.talkbass.com/threads/do-...agram-of-onboard-outboard-bass-preamp.482005/


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 22, 2014)

manual de servicio del fender 59 bassman http://bmamps.com/Schematics/fender/59_bassman_manual.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 23, 2014)

clean guitar preamp:
http://guitar-gear.ru/forum/index.p...attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=33138
http://guitar-gear.ru/forum/index.p...attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=32981


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 24, 2014)

en alemán, esquemas de preamplificador, compresor y amplificador para bajo eléctrico http://peterrachow.scienceontheweb.net/bassamp.htm


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 3, 2014)

informacion en ingles de efecto bazz buss http://home-wrecker.com/bazz.html
esquema de amplificador marshall b30 http://brotherdave.com/schematics/BASS30.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 27, 2014)

adjunto informacion de preamplificador precision elite bass
http://www.riverband.demon.nl/preamp.html


----------

